# Looking for 8 inch bench grinder suggestions



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been using a 6in harbor freight one for a few years and it's not been half bad but I do tend to stall it out every few minutes of use if I'm really using it. Hoping to get a 8 inch that will last a while and get the job done. Heard mixed reviews about the dewalt and was reading to look for an old craftsman before they were all built overseas. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I've had no issues with my dewalt. Got it to replace one I got years ago-was made in China the old fashioned way took a while to rev up and mostly you had to spin it to start it but once going, there was no stopping it. All cast. Have no idea where I got it


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I picked up an old craftsman bench grinder that I’ve been impressed with.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Yup I would find an old one. We have a real old one In the shop. Grinding stone on the right and a heavy wire wheel on the left.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> Yup I would find an old one. We have a real old one In the shop. Grinding stone on the right and a heavy wire wheel on the left.


 I want to add but cut myself short, I remember shopping my pocket knife all in that thing when I was like 10 years old. It had a long hard life And I'll bet the newer ones would not take the abuse for one day what that thing has gotten


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

That's kinda what I hear.the older stuff is just built better.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it's a Dayton, but have an 8 inch that just won't stall, was a bench top but the previous owner bolted a bellhousing from an Allis or something under it for a stand.


----------



## Tennessee Cattleman (Oct 12, 2010)

Baldor makes some nice ones. Expensive if bought new, but you might get lucky and find a good used Baldor.


----------



## Plane1 (10 mo ago)

Ditto Tennessee Cattleman......or if you can find a Wilton made stateside. I have both a 6" and 10" branded Blue Point by Snap-on but manufactured by Wilton and you can't stall either. Great grinders but pricey!!


----------

